# Need help :/ Yahoo store...



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

So I'm not good with html at all (not that i couldnt be I just never learned). Ive looked into the yahoo merchant store idea. It seems reasonably priced and not crazy out of hand for a completly new start-up project. Right now I only have about 4 designs and I just need a place to sell online safely and easy because people want to buy my shirts but dont live near me. My only worry with a yahoo store is how it looks... Ive read that its simple but "too" simple. Does anyone have any advice for making a yahoo store look better or is it possible to make a nice site even with the basic tools. 

Also do any of you use it and have sites i can see? This website has been alot of help already and I could really use some advice. Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've seen a few members using Yahoo merchant solutions. I think there are companies out there that specialize in designing Yahoo merchant stores.

tshirthub.com is one t-shirt store and member here that I know uses them.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can take a look at my yahoo merchant solution website. I think there is a difference between it and a yahoo store.


----------



## lisalee (Jan 20, 2007)

I have the same questions about the Yahoo store set up. My husband and I are gearing up to start our business. We have been reading so many posts here and feel like we have learned SO much! I am so greatful to all of you who have freely shared your knowledge!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a merchant starter account that gives me all kinds of room to work with. I needed an up and running shop that I could expand upon without much internet ability. I know there are cheaper solutions but Yahoo's merchant starter works quite well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread should help as well:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t2387.html


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

Motoskin did you make changes to your page using outside programs or html? Was all of that done within the yahoo design program?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

All done within Yahoo and its sightbuilder program and no coding experience.


----------



## moonlakevintage (Feb 24, 2007)

hey I also have been using Yahoo! Merchant and I use all of my own images for my site. I just used the basic tools and used my own backgrounds.


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

moonlakevintage said:


> hey I also have been using Yahoo! Merchant and I use all of my own images for my site. I just used the basic tools and used my own backgrounds.


Does that require knowledge of html? The basic tools are fairly basic...


----------



## moonlakevintage (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess it's more create your designs and background using a drawing program ( i use Jasc Paint Shop Pro) and treat your web pages like a magazine cover. The best thing to do is look at a lot of sites and then layout your site with your product line so everything fits and looks good. I used the Yahoo site builder program because allows more changes if you want to. I didn't use any html yet but maybe in the future. james


----------



## carguygarage (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been working with the Yahoo store for years now for some rather large web sites. My suggestion would be to just set up the store with the stock Yahoo features to start. Once you've got the store set up as best as you can and you're starting to make sales, then you may want to hire some geek to re-write the RTML code so that the store looks better and is more search engine friendly. --- When a geek re-writes the RTML code, if you already have all the products in the store, it's not much of a problem because we don't have to mess with the product database.


----------

